# Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen



## Memy (9. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte einfach nur mal ein paar Meinungen hören.

Welche Art von Boot würdet ihr für den Hamburger Hafen empfehlen? Ich möchte nur in beruhigten Gebieten fischen und nicht im Hauptstrom.

Ich habe an so ein Boot gedacht:
https://www.angel-schlageter.de/Boo...dmarin-AS-Budget-320-Schlauchboot--13605.html

Oder sogar das:
http://zeepter.de/BIG-CATCH/Schlauchboot-330-BIG-CATCH-Aluboden::325.html

Spricht da was dagegen?

Auf dem Boot würde ich mit maximal drei Personen angeln! Meistens aber nur zu zweit 

Für den Antrieb habe ich an einen 5PS Außenborder gedacht.
Denkt ihr das passt alles in einen BMW 1er inklusive Angelausrüstung?

Siehe Kofferraum:
https://www.angurten.de/Bilder/fotosets/bmw-1er-reihe-006.jpg

Wie lange dauert es, bis so ein Boot fahrbereit ist?

Auf einen Trailer habe ich absolut keine Lust!


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*

Nimm besser nen passenden Dachgepäckträger fürs Boot und wirf den 5 PS Quirl in den Kofferraum

Ich hatte auch keine Lust auf nen Trailer und hab das Boot in meinen Caddy Maxi gesteckt bis ich darauf dann auch keinen Bock mehr hatte. 

Wennste geübt bist, haste das Ding mit ner guten Eletropumpe in zwanzig Minuten fahrbereit - zusammen falten trocknen und säubern (damit du dir die Karre nicht verranzt kann schon mal ne dreiviertel Stunde überschreiten


----------



## waterkant (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*

moin, 
ich transportier mein schlauchboot immer im kofferraum. hab damit keine probleme und hätte auch keine lust das aufs dach zu hieven. hab allerdings auch nur nen emotor, so dass ich nicht ganz so viel platz benötige.


----------



## junglist1 (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*

Hmm mit eMotor only im Hamburger Hafen rumzuschippern ist aber sehr amnitioniert. Mir wäre das zu gefährlich. Selbst der 5PS Quirl ist da schnell mal überfordert beim Gezeitenwechsel. 20 PS sollten es mMn schon sein um nicht den ganzen Tag auf Butterfahrt zu sein, willst ja schließlich auch angeln ;-)


----------



## Memy (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Nimm besser nen passenden Dachgepäckträger fürs Boot und wirf den 5 PS Quirl in den Kofferraum
> 
> Ich hatte auch keine Lust auf nen Trailer und hab das Boot in meinen Caddy Maxi gesteckt bis ich darauf dann auch keinen Bock mehr hatte.
> 
> Wennste geübt bist, haste das Ding mit ner guten Eletropumpe in zwanzig Minuten fahrbereit - zusammen falten trocknen und säubern (damit du dir die Karre nicht verranzt kann schon mal ne dreiviertel Stunde überschreiten



Kann man die Elektropumpen über das Auto mit Strom versorgen?

Wird die Autobatterie nicht alle?

Wie teuer sind die pumpen... gehts von Hand nicht schneller?


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*

Mit ner Bravo - Pumpe geht das ruckzuck und sicher.
Die Pumpe ist auf einen bestimmten Druck einstellbar sodass man nicht Gefahr läuft die Schläuche zu beschädigen. 
Die Pumpen haben Krokodilklemmen zum direkten Anschluss an die Batterie- alles, was für die Bordsteckdose passend ist hat geringere Leistung und braucht ewig zum befüllen. 

Vom Stromverbrauch her ist das für eine normale Autobatterie überhaupt kein Problem.


Die vernünftigen Pumpen fangen so bei 70 Euro an... 
Während die Pumpe läuft, bau ich bereits Lenkung, Sitze Paddel etc an...... Bin auf jeden Fall schneller und entspannter als mit Doppelhubpumpe (und natürlich exakter beim maximalem Druck)


----------



## Memy (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*

Danke schonmal für die Tipps.
Denkt ihr dass das Zeepter Boot eine gute Entscheidung ist?

Und 5 PS sollten für ein kleines Schlauchboot im Hafen reichen oder?


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*

Fünf PS sind wirklich mehr als bloß mager in diesen Gewässern


----------



## nostradamus (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*

hi,
klar habe ich gelesen, dass du ein schlauchboot suchst etc..... , aber bei dem preis würde ich doch eher ein normales boot nehmen. Fahr- platz sicherheit etc...


gruß
mario


----------



## KaroFisch (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*

Moin Memy,
mit E-Motor geht es meiner Erfahrung nach wirklich nur *mit* der Tide. Wenn man sich gegen die Strömung bewegen will wird es schwierig. Für die Alster ist ein E-Motor super, sofern man eine Sondergenehmigung hat. 

Ein Kumpel war gestern auch auf der Elbe unterwegs, aber eben nur für eine nette Tour immer mit der Tide. Zum angeln in der Elbe ist das wohl eher nicht ideal. Es sei denn man sucht sich die ruhigen Ecken/Becken. Aber die erreicht man ja oft auch ohne Boot.
Meine Erfahrung sind mit Schlauchboot ohne Alu-Boden. Ob das den riesen Unterschied macht kann ich leider nicht beurteilen. Das Gummiboot ohne festen Boden hat sicher ne Ecke mehr Wasserwiederstand als mit Aluboden.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*

Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie manche für ein paar Fische Kopf und Kragen riskieren!
Den Hamburger Hafen kenne ich nur von einem WE Aufenthalt in den 90ern, aber was ich dort an Wellenschlag gesehen habe, reicht definitiv aus um mich niemals mit soner Gummipelle und 5 PS Quirl auf dieses Wasser zu trauen!
Auch wenn eher ruhige Bereiche befahren werden sollen, wird man diese Strecken auch durchfahren müssen, um dort hin zu gelangen.
Mir ist wohl bewusst, dass Schlauchboote (Ribs!) eigentlich sehr gute Fahreigenschaften im Rauhwasser haben, aber sicher nicht dieses, mit nur 5 PS am Heck, oder gar nur mit einem E-Motor!
Mein Tipp, auf ein vernünftiges Boot mit ausreichend Power sparen und bis dahin Uferangeln!

Nur mal so als Beispiel:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rhEKmLS5BQ

Jürgen


----------



## KaroFisch (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*

Ich hab schon Standup-Paddler im Hauptstrom an der Elphi gesehen. Da bin ich auch vom Glauben abgefallen.


----------



## Memy (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*



nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> klar habe ich gelesen, dass du ein schlauchboot suchst etc..... , aber bei dem preis würde ich doch eher ein normales boot nehmen. Fahr- platz sicherheit etc...
> 
> 
> ...



Für den Preis bekommst du aber kein GFK. Außerdem wieso sollten diese sicherer sein? Sind deutlich wackeliger 



KaroFisch schrieb:


> Moin Memy,
> mit E-Motor geht es meiner Erfahrung nach wirklich nur *mit* der Tide. Wenn man sich gegen die Strömung bewegen will wird es schwierig. Für die Alster ist ein E-Motor super, sofern man eine Sondergenehmigung hat.
> 
> Ein Kumpel war gestern auch auf der Elbe unterwegs, aber eben nur für eine nette Tour immer mit der Tide. Zum angeln in der Elbe ist das wohl eher nicht ideal. Es sei denn man sucht sich die ruhigen Ecken/Becken. Aber die erreicht man ja oft auch ohne Boot.
> Meine Erfahrung sind mit Schlauchboot ohne Alu-Boden. Ob das den riesen Unterschied macht kann ich leider nicht beurteilen. Das Gummiboot ohne festen Boden hat sicher ne Ecke mehr Wasserwiederstand als mit Aluboden.



Wer redet denn von E-Motor?

Habe momentan einen 6 PS Außenborder von Tohatsu im Auge : )

Denke damit sollte man ein 3 Meter Schlauchboot gut voranbekommen.. oder?


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*

Persönlich: Unterschätz das abfliessende Wasser nicht, dagegen an wird es alles andere als flott sein. Und mit bis zu 3 Personen, uiuiuiuii... ich würd's mit nem Schlauchi nicht tun.

Rein faktisch: Ich treffe gerade ausserhalb des Stroms in den Hafenbecken hin und wieder schon kleinere GFK-Boote (bis 4m) mit <10 PS, die kommen da auch hin, braucht wohl ein bisschen Geduld.


----------



## Memy (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*

Von dem Tripp für 3 Personen bin ich runter.
 Werde maximal mit 2 Personen fahren!

Denkt ihr, dass 3 Meter ausreichend sind für 2 Personen?

 Der Motor wird 6 PS leisten... denke wenn das Boot länger und somit etwas schwerer (10KG) ist, dann wird es auch schwieriger für den Motor oder?

6 PS bei 3 Metern und 2 Personen sollten m.M.n. ins gleiten kommen!?


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*

Abgesehen von Sicherheit und Reisegeschwindigkeit: wie willst du denn fischen? Willst du ankern, oder den Motor die ganze Zeit laufen lassen, um zu manövrieren? Mit Wind und Strömung bist du halt immer in Bewegung, da brauchst du schon was, um da zu fischen, wo du fischen willst. Sonst wird es halt etwas schwierig Spots und Kanten abzufischen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*

Kommt immer auf die Art von Personen an - zwei 120kg Elfen schaffens bestimmt nicht in Gleitfahrt


----------



## lazy (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Persönlich: Unterschätz das abfliessende Wasser nicht, dagegen an wird es alles andere als flott sein. Und mit bis zu 3 Personen, uiuiuiuii... ich würd's mit nem Schlauchi nicht tun.
> 
> Rein faktisch: Ich treffe gerade ausserhalb des Stroms in den Hafenbecken hin und wieder schon kleinere GFK-Boote (bis 4m) mit <10 PS, die kommen da auch hin, braucht wohl ein bisschen Geduld.



Ich bin seit kurzem auch auf der Elbe unterwegs. Mit einem Terhi 4 m, 120 Kg und 15 PS bin ich zu Zweit mit Angelgepäck mit 33 Km/h unterwegs. Hafen / Norderelbe lass ich aber lieber. Die Welle ist da sehr unberechenbar. Hafen Süderelbe ist dagegen kein Problem.


----------



## Memy (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*

Wir wiegen jeweils maximal 80 Kilo 

 Möchte sowieso nicht im Hauptstrom fischen... nur in beruhigten Gebieten.

 Kann man im Hafen gut Ankern?


----------



## lazy (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*



Memy schrieb:


> Wir wiegen jeweils maximal 80 Kilo
> 
> Möchte sowieso nicht im Hauptstrom fischen... nur in beruhigten Gebieten.
> 
> Kann man im Hafen gut Ankern?



Das BOOT wiegt  120 Kg, nicht ich |gr:

Im Hafen gilt Ankerverbot, nur nicht ausserhalb des Tonnenstrichs (hat nix mit Nutten zu tun :q )


----------



## junglist1 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*

Wenn du spass haben willst min. 20PS Hauptmotor und nen Minkota mit GPS um dich an den spots zu halten. Und natürlich ein entsprechendes Boot.
Wie schon gesagt wurde musst du auch durch Rauhwasser wenn du die ruhigen Stellen erreichen willst.
Macht schon sinn das die ganzen Guides mit min. 60PS unterwegs sind. Die Kundschaft will halt angeln und keine Hafenrundfahrt.
Aber versuch macht Klug..... Nur doof wenn man alles zwei mal kaufen muss ;-)


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*

Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass in den letzten Jahren einen Angler im Hafen habe ankern sehen. Die meisten machen Strecke, dh entweder Kanten entlang angeln, oder Spots anfahren und die beackern. In beiden Fällen brauchst du einen Antrieb zum Manövrieren.

Flussaufwärts von der WaSchuPo an der Süderelbe sehe ich hin und wieder ein Boot verankert, die angeln aber mit Naturködern. Bei auflaufendem Wasser sieht das witzig aus, weil es halt gegen den eigentlichen Strom steht...

Ob man unbedingt 20PS am Schlauchi braucht, weiss ich nicht. Die Guides sind auch eher in der 6m-Klasse unterwegs mit 4-5 Gästen, das ist eine andere Kategorie. Wenn ein Terhi mit 15 PS bis zu 33km/h mit 2 Personen rennt, dann liegt es für das Schlauchi gefühlt irgendwo zwischen den 6PS (find ich persönlich etwas dünn) und den 15 PS...


----------



## Memy (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*

Vielleicht sollte ich einen 8 PS Motor wählen?

Erstmal danke für die Tipps!

War halt nur eine Frage mit dem Ankern  macht wohl echt mehr Sinn sich ggf an Kanten treiben zu lassen!

Werde das Schlauchboot auch nicht bei Windstärke über 3 benutzen... denke dann kommt man gut klar!


----------



## Gräte (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*



Memy schrieb:


> Von dem Tripp für 3 Personen bin ich runter.
> Werde maximal mit 2 Personen fahren!
> 
> Denkt ihr, dass 3 Meter ausreichend sind für 2 Personen?
> ...




Habe ein 3 m Zeepter mit 6 Ps Tohatsu. Damit komme ich zu zweit nicht ins Gleiten. Das geht nur allein mit nicht allzu viel Gepäck. Der 6 PS von Tohatsu ist der stärkste Einzylinder.Die nächste Größe ist dann ein Zweizylinder,d.h. 10 kg schwerer und ich glaube so 1000 € teurer.
MfG Gräte


----------



## Memy (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*



Gräte schrieb:


> Habe ein 3 m Zeepter mit 6 Ps Tohatsu. Damit komme ich zu zweit nicht ins Gleiten. Das geht nur allein mit nicht allzu viel Gepäck. Der 6 PS von Tohatsu ist der stärkste Einzylinder.Die nächste Größe ist dann ein Zweizylinder,d.h. 10 kg schwerer und ich glaube so 1000 € teurer.
> MfG Gräte



Das ist doch mal eine Aussage!

 Dann sollte ich zu einem stärkeren Motor greifen... in diesem Falle ein Zweizylinder.

 Wie sicher fühlst Du dich auf deinem Boot?


----------



## afbaumgartner (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*

Ich fahre ein 3,30m Fixkraft, welches baugleich mit dem Zeepter 330 ist, mit einem 8 PS Honda im Ionischen Meer mit oftmals sehr kabbeliger See.
Es geht zu zweit grade noch, ins Gleiten zu kommen, aber nur, wenn der Passagier nicht sehr schwer ist, da ich viel Equipment an Bord habe.
Ich schätze, die Grenze zum Gleiten dürfte bei rund 250-300kg Gesamt-Zuladung sein. Ich alleine mit allem Gerödel fahre damit 27+km/h (das dürften dann rund 200kg sein).
Der Platz ist sehr limitiert bei 3,30m, ich halte ab 3,80 für sinnvoll, wenn das Budget zur Verfügung steht. Und auch dann brauchst du ne gute Platzorganisation für dein Tackle. Du brauchst ja außer fürs Tackle auch Platz für Anker und Leinen, für Seenotausrüstung, ne Kühlbox, ne Batteriebox, den Tank, evtl. Ersatzkanister. Das läppert sich, auch gewichtsmäßig.
Generell sind Schlauchboote mit Luftkiel und Unterwasser"aufbau" aus Gewebe nicht gerade die Bewegungskanonen, weil durch die Verformbarkeit mit hohem Wasserwiderstand.
Wellenreiten damit ist nicht sehr angenehm und man wird in der Regel nass und es schlägt wie beim Rodeo. Ein Rib ist da sicher besser, sowohl vom lauf- als auch vom Wellenverhalten her.
An ein 3,80m-Schlauchi würde ich mindestens 10 PS hängen, besser 15 PS.
Aber es ist halt immer eine Budgetfrage.
Ich habe chronisch wenig Geld und wollte unbedingt ein Bötchen, also ging ich an die allerunterste Grenze, bin aber sicher, dass irgendwann was größeres kommt; vielleicht ein F-Rib in 3,90m, weil es bei mir einfach zusammenlegbar sein muss und dazu ein leichter 15 PS Suzuki...


----------



## Gräte (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*



Memy schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal eine Aussage!
> 
> Dann sollte ich zu einem stärkeren Motor greifen... in diesem Falle ein Zweizylinder.
> 
> Wie sicher fühlst Du dich auf deinem Boot?


Sicher fühle ich mich schon,aber man sollte wissen was geht und was nicht. Kommt auf Wind und Strömung an. Wenn man dagegen zu sehr ankämpfen muss macht`s echt keinen Spaß .Du wirst klatschnass und hast zum Angeln gar keine Hand frei , weil du dein Böötchen auf Kurs halten musst. Ist halt doch ein Kompromiss.


----------



## Memy (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*

Ich werde sowieso bis maximal Windstärke 3 rausfahren 

Danke für alle Tipps! Sollte ich das Boot haben, melde ich mich!

Sonst kann hier zu!


----------



## raubangler (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Fünf PS sind wirklich mehr als bloß mager in diesen Gewässern



Fünf PS hat mein Lütter an seinem 2t Segelboot.
Und damit (und den 5PS) ist er bis Kuba und zurück gekommen.

An einem 800kg Jollenkreuzer hatte ich 4PS und bin damit auch im Elbe-Hauptstrom gegen die Strömung gut voran gekommen.

Das zum Motor.

Ich wollte auch mal im Hamburger Hafen mit Boot angeln.

Dafür benötigte man damals einen Berechtigungsschein (ist das immer noch so?).
Beim Amt haben die mir dann aufgezählt, wo ich damit trotzdem nicht angeln darf.
Das war eigentlich der komplette Hafen.


----------



## Astacus74 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*

Schau mal hier auf der Seite http://www.mission-craft.de/17.html wir beim DLRG benutzen die 4,3m Version was kleineres würd ich mir nicht kaufen wollen.
Fürs Angeln natürlich in Schwarz und dann mit min. 15PS top Boote, top Verarbeitung da gibt es keine Beanstandungen. 



Gruß Frank


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*



raubangler schrieb:


> Fünf PS hat mein Lütter an seinem 2t Segelboot.
> Und damit (und den 5PS) ist er bis Kuba und zurück gekommen.
> 
> An einem 800kg Jollenkreuzer hatte ich 4PS und bin damit auch im Elbe-Hauptstrom gegen die Strömung *gut voran gekommen*.
> ...



Das ist ja immer sehr subjektiv, gut voran kommen reicht für den einen wenn er am Nachmittag von den Elbbrücken bis zum ehemaligen Baakenhafen kommt für den anderen der die Zeit gerne zum angeln nutzen möchte sollte diese Strecke besser in 10 Minuten geschafft sein....


----------



## raubangler (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Das ist ja immer sehr subjektiv, gut voran kommen reicht für den einen wenn er am Nachmittag von den Elbbrücken bis zum ehemaligen Baakenhafen kommt für den anderen der die Zeit gerne zum angeln nutzen möchte sollte diese Strecke besser in 10 Minuten geschafft sein....




Ey Meister, es wurde explizit nach 5PS gefragt.
Und das ganze soll in einen kleinen BMW passen.
Wann hast Du zuletzt einen 15PS oder mehr Viertakter zum Wasser getragen und wie soll der in den Kofferraum passen?

Na klar sind mehr PS toll.
Aber nicht hier unter diesen Bedingungen. 

Deshalb nochmal:
5PS reichen.
Sogar für den Hauptstrom.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*



raubangler schrieb:


> Ey Meister, es wurde explizit nach 5PS gefragt.
> Und das ganze soll in einen kleinen BMW passen.
> Wann hast Du zuletzt einen 15PS oder mehr Viertakter zum Wasser getragen und wie soll der in den Kofferraum passen?
> 
> ...



Ey Meister, kene Ahnung was du für Autos hast, aber bei sowieso nur noch zwei Angler im Boot sollte also die Rückbank umgeklappt sein und da bekomme ich wenn ich will sogar mein 70er Suzuki in meinen Corsa...
 Und stimmt mehr PS sind toll, was er hier vor hat ist völliger Blödsinn, aber bisher ist man sich ja völlig sicher, denn die gewollte Antwort mit den Blödsinn bestätigt zu bekommen kam ja, das 20 Antworten etwas völlig anderes sagten ist ja egal solange man ich denke,,,ich würde sagen usw hier raus haut-denn Wissen von Tuten und Blasen hat er kein Stück...


----------



## raubangler (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ey Meister, kene Ahnung was du für Autos hast, aber bei sowieso nur noch zwei Angler im Boot sollte also die Rückbank umgeklappt sein und da bekomme ich wenn ich will sogar mein 70er Suzuki in meinen Corsa...
> Und stimmt mehr PS sind toll, was er hier vor hat ist völliger Blödsinn, aber bisher ist man sich ja völlig sicher, denn die gewollte Antwort mit den Blödsinn bestätigt zu bekommen kam ja, das 20 Antworten etwas völlig anderes sagten ist ja egal solange man ich denke,,,ich würde sagen usw hier raus haut-denn Wissen von Tuten und Blasen hat er kein Stück...



Klar!
Einen 70er Suzuki klemmt man sich mal eben unter den Arm.
Ich fand meinen damaligen 40er Yamaha schon zu schwer.
Für zwei Personen - in den Keller wollte der ja auch noch.
Und das war ein Zweitakter.

Hier will jemand vom Boot angeln.
Mit kleinem Schlauchi und ausreichend PS.
Ja, ausreichend.
Ich habe auch noch ein kleines Schlauchboot mit 5PS Honda.
Das kommt mit meinen 100kg in's Gleiten.
Wie damals die 800kg Jolle mit 4PS (Mercury Sailpower).

Und über den Hauptstrom der Elbe zu den Inseln fahre ich per Kajak.
Das sind schliesslich nicht die Niagarafälle.
Und jung bin ich auch nicht mehr.
Vor über 35 Jahren haben wir das noch im Schulsport gemacht (von Blankenese aus).


----------



## 50er-Jäger (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Schlauchboot für den Hamburger Hafen*



raubangler schrieb:


> Klar!
> *Einen 70er Suzuki klemmt man sich mal eben unter den Arm*.
> Ich fand meinen damaligen 40er Yamaha schon zu schwer.
> Für zwei Personen - in den Keller wollte der ja auch noch.
> ...



Hat wer geschrieben?


Er ist zu zweit plus Angelkram, Echolot noch gar nicht samt Batterie Anker usw eingerechnet-wird eng mit 100kg...


Ich glaube wir sollten hier mal GLEITEN definieren, unser Angelkahn mit 800kg und 5 PS schiebt auch locker flockig vorwärts bei gutem Wetter, das ist aber kein gleiten, da gar nicht zum gleiten ausgelegt, genauso wenig wie eine Jolle...


Zu den Inseln kannst du wenn du willst sogar mit der Luftmatratze schippern alles möglich nur macht das auch Sinn ist immer die Frage.


Und im Hamburger Hafen mit einem 3m Schlauchboot und 5PS zu zweit ist eben völlig sinnfrei nix anderes...


----------

